# Heavy Fog, Heavy Stringers ...



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Been a while since I posted a report:

Water temp 64.9 degrees. Wind 11 - 16 ESE. Water depth 1.5' - 4'. Down South Lures and Matrix Shad 1/4 oz. Jig Heads. Heavy/scattered shell and soft - hard mud transitions on the outgoing tide and windward shorelines.

Got em! With a buddy ...

Lost my sunglasses. Boo ...

Broke my trim tabs again. **** ... !


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice stringer


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

nice slam


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Great catch and good report!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thats awesome!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Great work SpecRig!!!


----------

